# Jeff Oehlsen Seminar....again



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

June 18th -20th, 2010

Working Slot- $200 all three days
Auditor Slot- $50 all three days

Meals are on your own but there will be snacks (veggie, cheese and meat trays, chips and dip, power bars, sweets ect....) and drinks provided. 

This seminar is for anyone beginner to advanced. Jeff will focus on what YOU the handler wants to work on with your dog. There will be a decoy at the seminar, but please know that he is learning. He is great with the dogs and follows directions well. 

Please email me at [email protected] for more info. 

There is a $50 non-refundable deposit due by June 10th. 

Thanks
Carol


----------



## Ben Colbert (Mar 9, 2010)

(not snark)

What are Jeff's qualifications? I know that he trialed in the MR nationals. What else?


----------



## chris haynie (Sep 15, 2009)

i dont what exactly ya'll will be focusing on this seminar, but might any of it be helpful for someone who has yet to find their first working prospect?

getting closer to settling on a GSD breeder, but doubt that i'll have the pup by June.


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2010)

I"ll say this, at least...

As bountiful and accomodating as Jeff's teats are, he's not going to force your head to them and call himself a "training director".

He's a pretty knowledgeable guy who can actually work with your own ideas on how to do things. The vanity involved in offering a trademarked Jeff Oehlsen product is not gonna be a point of contention. No videos to peddle, etc.

On the other hand, I have been to a seminar in which the following phrase was spoken: "Mein resumé shpeakz fowah eetself."

O rly?

Not that I've been to a Jeff seminar, per se. Just my impressions from meeting and working with him a little bit.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Chris, anytime you can go into something ahead of the game you are going to benefit. There will be dogs there that you can work, and learn how to read a little. This will put you ahead of the game when you get your pup.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Ben Colbert said:


> (not snark)
> 
> What are Jeff's qualifications? I know that he trialed in the MR nationals. What else?


Sounds like a reasonable request, most folks post a BIO SECTION of their decoys, trainers, or clinic directing folk. Also, what goes on each of the three days, in case someone needs to miss ine day?


----------



## chris haynie (Sep 15, 2009)

if this guy i just hired works out good after training i will try and be there. my staff situation is all FUBAR right now...one guy got a free trip to south afirca for a school internship and another just shattered his leg in a Mountain bike accident. the new guy seems poimsing and passed his first three "trustworthy tests" i gave him w/o telling him today. 

I'll send you and Mrs. Boche some PMs with a few questions.

doesn't Mrs. Boche live in like middle of nowhere SD? 

whats the closest airport so i can check flight prices?


----------



## todd pavlus (Apr 30, 2008)

The Vanhove seminar was $200 and he came all the way from france. Will there be a soccer game at least:wink::-\"


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

If you want to play soccer, I am always up for that. How much did your heeling improve with Jimmy ? : )


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

todd pavlus said:


> The Vanhove seminar was $200 and he came all the way from france. Will there be a soccer game at least:wink::-\"


Sure, there can be a soccer game......but field hockey would be better....there are sticks involved. :twisted::twisted::mrgreen:


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Howard Gaines III said:


> Sounds like a reasonable request, most folks post a BIO SECTION of their decoys, trainers, or clinic directing folk. Also, what goes on each of the three days, in case someone needs to miss ine day?



Yeah, a Bio would be nice....but for me it is just a piece of paper or a screen that someone could put all kinds of BS on.....I like working with them, tells me a lot more about people. 

And what goes on for three days is DOG training. :razz::razz:


----------



## todd pavlus (Apr 30, 2008)

Carol Boche said:


> Sure, there can be a soccer game......but field hockey would be better....there are sticks involved. :twisted::twisted::mrgreen:


Is that a sport guys play in SD. We play lacrosse here


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Hey and while I was grass cutting another wonderful thought...*places to stay that are dog friendly*, unless you and hubby are being real nice to everyone! :-\"


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Howard Gaines III said:


> Hey and while I was grass cutting another wonderful thought...*places to stay that are dog friendly*, unless you and hubby are being real nice to everyone! :-\"


Yep, places to stay that are dog friendly, and of course I am friendly as well....the school is open to anyone as well as the day yards if people want or need to run their dogs. 
The fourwheeler is available if people want to run their dogs with that as well. 

We may be in the middle of nowhere, but we get a lot of training done. 

We are not for the "need a suite and someone to do my laundry" place at all. 

Well, let's forget field hockey and play ******* golf......then there are pistols and rifles involved. Does that sound better? 

I will ref the game with a 12g filled with bird shot.......:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

todd pavlus said:


> Is that a sport guys play in SD. We play lacrosse here



Could always set up a bull riding lesson if you would like. Friend of ours stocks some of the NFR....and has some real "nice" ones you can ride.


----------



## todd pavlus (Apr 30, 2008)

Bullriding in a suit...now that would be something different


----------



## Matt Grosch (Jul 4, 2009)

"I got berated by Jeff for three days and all I got was this lousy Tshirt"


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Ben Colbert said:


> (not snark)
> 
> What are Jeff's qualifications? I know that he trialed in the MR nationals. What else?[/QUOTE crickets :-o


----------



## chris haynie (Sep 15, 2009)

******* golf sounds awesome! i need to be there.


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

chris haynie said:


> ******* golf sounds awesome! i need to be there.


It is fun....

And, I do have t-shirts made up.....big red circle with a line through it and it says Schutzhund inside the circle......



Not really.....but I do have t-shirts made up.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

If everyone who is interested could start coming out, and a little cash starts coming in, that is gonna be one hell of a nice place to go and train.

You can pretty much train a lot of stuff year round. That gym is pretty dang big. The property the school is on is way bigger than I thought it would be.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Mike Scheiber said:


> Ben Colbert said:
> 
> 
> > (not snark)
> ...


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Howard, I worked one of your dogs this week. He bit me. Now start ****ing packing your pink panties.


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

We just leased 120 acres around the school as well Jeff....and I have the okay to set the field up out there and put the fencing up. 

I was going to have the field at the house.....but this works out better. Homeschool and I are starting work on painting the bathroom, getting one of the classrooms set up with bunk beds and what not for lodging as well as painting the bleachers and setting up the classroom part. 

I love getting shit about it, since the bottom line is since there is no Wal-Mart or restaraunts, the training that gets done is AWESOME!!! 

It does suck that we are where we are sometimes.....but where else can you take the dogs out in your underwear, shoot prairie dogs, hunt in some of the best pheasant country there is without traveling, see mountain lion, bobcats, badgers......whitetail, muleys, elk and antelope...all from your front porch. 

No neighbors complaining about barking dogs. Target practice in your own yard, ******* golf, a place to land your airplane at your house and of course, your own school building and property to offer up to people surrounding you as a training facility for cheap and actually ENJOY having them here and watch them have a blast training their dogs. 

PLUS.....I rarely get the chance to put my good teeth in....LMAO


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Howard, I worked one of your dogs this week. He bit me. Now start ****ing packing your pink panties.


 HOLD ONE OEHLSEN...I got the word today about that LIVE bite...Sounds like you tried to run rough on my breeding and worked his little ass!!!!!!!!!! *Thanks for those kind words!!!!!!!!* I still own the sire and he didn't get his rocks off on the misses (Bear). Lots of maleness wanting to be unleashed in the proper direction sir...does "Jeff" taste like CHICKEN?! :mrgreen:


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Howard Gaines III said:


> Before I loose all my marbles, money, and any good intentions; and retirement allows me to travel with one dog and a GPS unit.......qualifications have been neatly not mentioned!
> 
> Doing laundry...like most guys I will happly wash the reds and whites together for a lovely shade of pink! And soccer, I'm onboard for that, just cry when your A$$ is hacked! Former coach and player says take the high ground!!!!!!!!!!:mrgreen:
> 
> Carol, if you're out in the middle of the sticks...shoot'n irons and not golf ones are in order!!! Hotel/motels that are dog friendly would be great...this all sounds like a wash weekend and NO FREAKING DOG WORK...fast poker hand SD style!!!!!!!#-o=;:^o


Y'all have to take the BIO up with Jeff....all I can tell you is that I learned A LOT the last time he was here and really had a great time. It was well worth the brain fry. LOL 

I hope to have a washer and dryer at the school soon, but it may not be installed by the seminar....

And, since the weather will be better than last time, we can definitely take time out for something fun, like ******* golf or at least some tactical target shooting....practice your drop and roll boys!!!! LOL


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Carol Boche said:


> It does suck that we are where we are sometimes.....but where else can you take the dogs out in your underwear, shoot prairie dogs, hunt in some of the best pheasant country there is without traveling, see mountain lion, bobcats, badgers......whitetail, muleys, elk and antelope...all from your front porch.
> 
> No


 Now that's what I'm talkin about!!!:-D:-D

My question...what the hell is a school doing out in the middle of nowhere? No students to fill it?


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Carol it sounds to me like you are sitting on a F***ing gold mine and you don't want any dirtbags knowing about your little honey hole!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

With that said, I fully understand and would welcome it if I didn't have my place in paradise! =D>

Don't you just LOVE IT?!!!


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Howard Knauf said:


> Now that's what I'm talkin about!!!:-D:-D
> 
> My question...what the hell is a school doing out in the middle of nowhere? No students to fill it?


 Hey K, you know them there folk need to no how ta spell dawg! Front'n on da phun!!!!!!!!!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Out there all ya gotta know is how ta shoot.
I might go just to catch some different critters. I hear Badgers are a handfull....or one of them there Wolverines!


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Here's the issue..Jeff is in PA and his sorry A$$ will be lost here on the East Coast, making it to SD by June ought to be an ass bust of fun. I doubt Carol will even see him..."Hey, can anyone tell me how to git out of Philadeldhia?" ](*,)


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Howard Knauf said:


> Now that's what I'm talkin about!!!:-D:-D
> 
> My question...what the hell is a school doing out in the middle of nowhere? No students to fill it?


It was full about three years ago, and then they did away with the country schools and are bussing all the kids here to town. 

It is a 16,000 (roughly) square foot facility with four large classrooms, a full kitchen, office and a full size gym with showers....there is also a stage area and a workout room. 

It came with 8 acres and we paid $33k for it on an auction...and the three year lease on the land was cheap (not sure what the cost was). 

It is a great thing to have in the winters since you can't train outside and it is fully heated.....:mrgreen:


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Howard Knauf said:


> Out there all ya gotta know is how ta shoot.
> I might go just to catch some different critters. I hear Badgers are a handfull....or one of them there Wolverines!


 I hear single ladies are even more of a challenge!!!! Better off stealing a cub from a Brown Bear!!!


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Pictures!...I want pictures!!!

Bet it's good for hidin the still, eh?


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Howard Knauf said:


> Pictures!...I want pictures!!!
> 
> Bet it's good for hidin the still, eh?


 Pictures?????????? Video...I want motion!!!!!=;
I'm out of here until AM...stuff to do!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Sounds like fun . Howie III kinda touched on my question . Any cute single women out there ?


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Jim Nash said:


> Sounds like fun . Howie III kinda touched on my question . Any cute single women out there ?


Depends on how shitfaced you get!!! :-\":lol::lol::lol:

But yes, there are some cute single women out here......


I am going out there tomorrow to do some painting, so I will do a video walk through and take some still pics too.


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Carol Boche said:


> Depends on how shitfaced you get!!! :-\":lol::lol::lol:
> 
> But yes, there are some cute single women out here......
> 
> ...


Thats funny as hell right there.

The older I get, the lower my standards....give me a few beers and the ugly ones better watch out!! I been known to wake up with a coyote or two. Not proud of it though:-\"


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

I can get pretty sh**faced . 

Pictures of the women would be great too !


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Howard Knauf said:


> Thats funny as hell right there.
> 
> The older I get, the lower my standards....give me a few beers and the ugly ones better watch out!! I been known to wake up with a coyote or two. Not proud of it though:-\"


Howard.....you can't wake up with coyotes as they will chew their legs off to get out of a trap........LOL 
(don't know what they are really called as I have never woke up with one....hee hee)


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Jim Nash said:


> I can get pretty sh**faced .
> 
> Pictures of the women would be great too !


If I am doing all this work....you guys better show up...LOL 

I will match you shot for shot......but you gotta be ready to train the next day....I will give you a dog to work so there will be no excuses....:mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

"a 2 at ten, a ten by 2". haha . 

carol, it may be a good thing you have the SAR dogs out there from the sounds of it!!!


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Carol Boche said:


> It was full about three years ago, and then they did away with the country schools and are bussing all the kids here to town.
> 
> It is a 16,000 (roughly) square foot facility with four large classrooms, a full kitchen, office and a full size gym with showers....there is also a stage area and a workout room.
> 
> ...


WOW. I want to come and check that out. Sounds like a good time and a set up that could be/is ridiculously awesome.


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Carol Boche said:


> If I am doing all this work....you guys better show up...LOL
> 
> *I will match you shot for shot......*but you gotta be ready to train the next day....I will give you a dog to work so there will be no excuses....:mrgreen::mrgreen:


Seriously. I was thinking that 18 hrs without dog stops was too long to drive for a pup I am not doing sport with that will be teething.....

but to see the drinking contest first hand...I may have to reconsider.


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Carol Boche said:


> Howard.....you can't wake up with coyotes as they will chew their legs off to get out of a trap........LOL
> (don't know what they are really called as I have never woke up with one....hee hee)


 For your edification...

Coyote= Woman sleeping on your arm is so ugly that you chew off your arm to slip out so as not to wake her.:-D


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Howard Knauf said:


> For your edification...
> 
> Coyote= Woman sleeping on your arm is so ugly that you chew off your arm to slip out so as not to wake her.:-D


I know, but then you would be the coyote.....right??? 

:mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Carol Boche said:


> I know, but then you would be the coyote.....right???
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen:



The woman is more accurately refered to as being coyote ugly. ;-)


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Bob Scott said:


> The woman is more accurately refered to as being coyote ugly. ;-)


LOL....yeah, you are correct, it just seems backwards to me...8-[:mrgreen:

So why were the women in the movie hotties then???? None of the guys in that movie were......:roll::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Carol Boche said:


> LOL....yeah, you are correct, it just seems backwards to me...8-[:mrgreen:
> 
> So why were the women in the movie hotties then???? None of the guys in that movie were......:roll::lol::lol::lol:



I just never made it to the tryouts. :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::mrgreen: :wink:


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Carol Boche said:


> Depends on how shitfaced you get!!! :-\":lol::lol::lol:
> 
> But yes, there are some cute single women out here.......


 Now let me see if I have a full handle on THIS "seminar"....butt ugly women, some cute ones MIGHT be found IF you can drink enough, the location is in the middle of the sticks, and isn't this the birthplace for Brokeback Mountain?
 Oh Hell No...I'm staying home!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :-k


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

You know way too much about that movie .


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Howard Gaines III said:


> Now let me see if I have a full handle on THIS "seminar"....butt ugly women, some cute ones MIGHT be found IF you can drink enough, the location is in the middle of the sticks, and isn't this the birthplace for Brokeback Mountain?
> Oh Hell No...I'm staying home!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :-k



Brokeback Bouv....ooops I mean Mountain was filmed in Wyoming. 

Thanks for sparing us Howard since it seems you are determined to make the whole thing sound unpleasant. 
Seriously, I am about dog training and getting it done correctly and utilizing the short time we have with an instructor so that everyone involved gets plenty of work time. Not into a social event (even though we do have a blast) when people are paying good money to attend. 

Nothing worse that a lunch break that is supposed to be an hour, turning into two because someone had to stop at Wal-Mart or they just HAD to go to some fancy digs for food that is 20 minutes away. 

So, I guess what I am saying is:

If you want to learn a lot, meet good people and have fun while attending a training, not have to wait for people to get their shit together, then, bring it. 

If you want to socialize, not be respectful of everyone else and the fact that they are here for instruction and not a social visit, talk over the instructor so no one gets to listen.....then stay home. 

Yes, I probably sound like a bitch, but hey, I aim to please!!!


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Forgot to add my other peeves.....sleeping in since it is treated like a vacation and then being miffed that the whole thing started without you and you missed your first round, taking your time getting your shit together since you have NO respect for any of the other participants.....

I LOVE putting on seminars, but there are things I go over before we start. I want everyone to get the time that they need and be able to learn. 

This is why I keep them smaller and we train for however long we need to.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

I just talked to Doc from Eagle Butte and mentioned this shindig. He said he would likme to go see what yoiu guys are doing. He used to have a rottie that he did protection with and still has an interest in it.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

And no breakfast in bed? Peeves..........


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

Carol, I'd charge Howard G triple.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

gaines is scared to show video of his work, he won't be there. We will have cameras all over the place.


----------



## Betty Mathena (Apr 19, 2006)

Good luck with the training Carol! And hats off to you for trying to bring sport into the middle of nowhere.

Ignore the ankle biters. :lol:


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

Matt Grosch said:


> "I got berated by Jeff for three days and all I got was this lousy Tshirt"


ROFL :lol:

That would be awesome to go and have Jeff chew me out for whatever stupid mistakes I am making with my dog. Like mostly NOT training her. ](*,) Don't know if it would be worth it though. We're just starting attention heeling now. 

I would love to have someone put an ecollar on me and zap ME every time I screw up. Would definitely make me a better trainer. I'm not sure if I trust Jeff to do that. :lol:


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Howard Gaines III said:


> And no breakfast in bed? Peeves..........


My understanding is that ugly girls are called coyote traps because you have to chew off your own arm in the morning to get out without waking them. If you still want breakfast after chewing off your arm you’re a pretty bas ass dude.


----------



## Adam Swilling (Feb 12, 2009)

My advice to all of you guys going out there would be to go ugly early. That way you at least get the best of the ugly.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Adam Swilling said:


> My advice to all of you guys going out there would be to go ugly early. That way you at least get the best of the ugly.



I worked with a guy that went right for the ugliest woman in the place as soon as he walked in.
His reasoning was that he avoided all the bs and fighting over the good looking ones.
Closing time ugly right off the bat!


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Don Turnipseed said:


> I just talked to Doc from Eagle Butte and mentioned this shindig. He said he would likme to go see what yoiu guys are doing. He used to have a rottie that he did protection with and still has an interest in it.


Tell him to give me a call. You can give him my phone numbers if you like. 
Thanks Don.


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Howard Gaines III said:


> And no breakfast in bed? Peeves..........


Sure.....I can arrange for some Hot Thang to bring you something......<insert evil laugh here>


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

It's not really that bad guys....at least they still have most, if not all of their teeth.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Carol are you guys going to focus on anything specific like Mondio or will the coverage be fairly broad yet specific to each team?


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Nicole Stark said:


> Carol are you guys going to focus on anything specific like Mondio or will the coverage be fairly broad yet specific to each team?


Since we have a variety of levels coming in, we vary it to fit the handlers need, but he does focus on things to learn and do with the dogs that would involve any sport. 

We have a variety of equipment as well and my decoy is learning to do Mondio work mainly, but he catches nice and clean on a hard sleeve too.


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

carol--better you than me, lol!

i can "witness" that carol hosts great seminars, that "middle of nowhere" is a great place to go (be), and that while i won't make this particular seminar (as of now), there is NOWHERE i'd rather go.

thanks carol, for going to the trouble for us--i, for one, really do appreciate it.


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Howard Gaines III said:


> Now let me see if I have a full handle on THIS "seminar"....butt ugly women, some cute ones MIGHT be found IF you can drink enough, the location is in the middle of the sticks, and isn't this the birthplace for Brokeback Mountain?


Actually Howard, that movie was almost entirely filmed in Southern Alberta. I know you knew that already cuz you're a teacher 

I'm also pretty sure I saw some footage of someone that looks alot like you on a local channel...holding a sign that said: 

" Heath gives me happy pants"


----------



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

so are jeff and howard going to play the parts of Jack and Ennis....hehehehe


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

.....is there any way to prevent this thread from going from a seminar notification/information to nastiness?

just sayin'...


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

ann schnerre said:


> .....is there any way to prevent this thread from going from a seminar notification/information to nastiness?
> 
> just sayin'...


Nah....let'er ride Ann.....Jeff hasn't had his turn yet. :mrgreen::mrgreen:

I find it funny to know that someone likes to poke fun at me, my facility, where I live and who I train with......see ya on the field Ennis.....:roll::-\":mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

It's all in jest on my side....

Besides....Bob will march in here in leather and heels if I ask him too....LMAO


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

ann schnerre said:


> .....is there any way to prevent this thread from going from a seminar notification/information to nastiness?
> 
> just sayin'...


I would like to see this seminar like many others advertised here, as a spectator, but I can't cuz I got caught smokin a doobie with Keith Richards back in 06 in vancouver and now I need a pardon or some shit to cross the border.

Just kidding of course, but as far as the seminar goes..Jeff has as much to offer as anyone else, if you don't like him then just shut the **** up and don't reply like you do with anyone else.


----------



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

Carol Boche said:


> Besides....Bob will march in here in leather and heels if I ask him too....LMAO


 
Thats some scary sh#t....


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> I would like to see this seminar like many others advertised here, as a spectator, but I can't cuz I got caught smokin a doobie with Keith Richards back in 06 in vancouver and now I need a pardon or some shit to cross the border.
> 
> Just kidding of course, but as far as the seminar goes..Jeff has as much to offer as anyone else, if you don't like him then just shut the **** up and don't reply like you do with anyone else.


So does Keith need a pardon too???? :mrgreen:


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

will fernandez said:


> Thats some scary sh#t....



:-o I don't like to refuse a woman's request, but! :-o :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

well, it's friday night, i'll "go".

@ gerry--shoulda got caught b/f 9-11, right?? and, FYI, i would love to train with jeff, and hopefully will get to (yeah, i may be a masochist) this summer/fall. i think i've been giving him sh#t since, oh, 2004 or something (and he's been giving it back, lol).

@will--yep, it IS kinda scary....

@carol--well, if you can get bob to do all THAT--i'll DEFINITELY make the trip    we'll just have miss quiet sarah keep her camera handy, right?

oh--better yet, jeff dressed like that. OMG--the visual is TOO GOOD


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Bob Scott said:


> :-o I don't like to refuse a woman's request, but! :-o :lol: :lol: :lol:


Oh come on Booby, play along! :twisted:


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

ann schnerre said:


> oh--better yet, jeff dressed like that. OMG--the visual is TOO GOOD


In leather and heels.......

Much as I like Jeff and don't want to hurt his sensitive side.....ummmm, well, hmmmm, geesh, ummmmm, I really don't know what to say......:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Isn't he like 7 feet tall? I think that'd be a little bizarre to see him in drag. It might work a little if he were shorter.


----------



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

Carol Boche said:


> In leather and heels.......
> 
> Much as I like Jeff and don't want to hurt his sensitive side.....ummmm, well, hmmmm, geesh, ummmmm, I really don't know what to say......:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


 Come one come all to train with mondio's white Rupaul


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Nicole Stark said:


> Isn't he like 7 feet tall? I think that'd be a little bizarre to see him in drag. It might work a little if he were shorter.


It would work, if we dyed his hair and painted a KISS look on his face!! He might ]just resemble Gene Simmons.....

Crap....now I have to have a Halloween theme for a trial....:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Detroit Rock City all the way baby!


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

LOL I'm having Too Wong Foo flashbacks. God rest Patrick Swazy's soul. [-o<


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Wesley Snipes was my favorite in that movie.....but they ALL were AWESOME!!!


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

Yeah they were. If those big bad men can do it, just think what we could get out of Jeff!


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Off topic...but with you folks, this is the safest sex I can have....Brokeback Boards! =; 
All ya'll are harder on my A$$ than cheap gas station toilet paper!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :twisted:
God knows what could happen in the middle of SD...


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I have to say, I have never seen so many guys not only admit that they watched queer cowboys rub nutsacks together, but also their fascination with fat girls. No wonder the girls in dog sports all are 50 pounds overweight, you guys will **** them anyway. 

Disgusting.

Fernandez, how tall are you, 5'8 or so ?? C'mon, tell us how many times you rubbed one out to RuPaul before you figured out it was a dude. I think it is normal for latin men to be half queers. LOL

Howard. Since you idolize yourself in pictures, I sent a few to some **** that I know, and they all tell me your ass is perfectly safe. Funny you should be watching *** movies as well, are you a closet Mo or what ??

Too funny. I find this shit hilarious. Maybe some of you will show up and have some fun actually training dogs, not watching queers in movies. Sadly, no queers were harmed in the making of that movie. LOL


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> I have to say, I have never seen so many guys not only admit that they watched queer cowboys rub nutsacks together, but also their fascination with fat girls. No wonder the girls in dog sports all are 50 pounds overweight, you guys will **** them anyway.
> 
> Disgusting.
> 
> ...


I assume since you were quiet about the KISS comment, I am going to pay for my comments at the seminar.....:-o

And stop calling me fat.....<sniff sniff>


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Did I send you some pie ? Did I ask you to be part of the herd ?? Take a look at the one behind the counter at the quickie mart that has to lean back far enough to kiss her own ass to keep her taint ball from dragging the floor and tripping her. Now THAT is fat.

I worked at enough nightclubs were holloween was always dress up like KISS night. been there done that.... about 8 or 9 times.


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Well, no, you didn't send me pie or include me in the herd!!!! LMAO.....and stop making fun of her, she is super nice.....

Will have to book a Halloween seminar now for sure....LOL

Hey, when do you get home anyway???


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Did I send you some pie ? Did I ask you to be part of the herd ?? Take a look at the one behind the counter at the quickie mart that has to lean back far enough to kiss her own ass to keep her taint ball from dragging the floor and tripping her. Now THAT is fat.


Ya, you know it's spring when the girls start showing off their belly buttons.

http://i881.photobucket.com/albums/ac13/ggrimwood/bellybutton.jpg


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

Carol Boche said:


> And stop calling me fat.....<sniff sniff>


yeah--what carol said (do you have some kleenex, carol? i'm out...)


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

ann schnerre said:


> yeah--what carol said (do you have some kleenex, carol? i'm out...)



LOL....YOU are definitely NOT in that category!!!!:-D:lol:

Happy Birthday!!!!


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

Carol Boche said:


> LOL....YOU are definitely NOT in that category!!!!:-D:lol:
> 
> Happy Birthday!!!!


 
i guess--no a$$, no boobs--nada.

and thanks for the birthday wish--just want it to not be this particular b-d (which is 29, BTW :-\" :wink gettin' "aged", right?!?


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

ann schnerre said:


> i guess--no a$$, no boobs--nada.
> 
> and thanks for the birthday wish--just want it to not be this particular b-d (which is 29, BTW :-\" :wink gettin' "aged", right?!?


Whatever....LOL 

I don't really care about my ass....but damn, boobs get in the way when a dog wants their toy.....thank GAWD for smash'em flat bras.....hee hee.


----------



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

Jeff Oehlsen;191347anyway.
Disgusting.
Fernandez said:


> I havent laughed so hard in a long time--you got me good...but I will answer--5'10" and 3 quarters...maybe twice...I think half might be a little much.


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

Carol Boche said:


> Whatever....LOL
> 
> I don't really care about my ass....but damn, boobs get in the way when a dog wants their toy.....thank GAWD for smash'em flat bras.....hee hee.


i guess IDK about the boob problem (so much), but i swear i USED to have a butt of some sort, and i woke up one day and it was GONE!! 

i'll never forget my riding instructor telling me "sit up straight, show off your boobs, you never know what the judge is REALLY looking at", :roll: 8) :-\"

oh my--are we supposed to be talking about the jeff seminar?? well, it might be kinda OT when you think about it. sorta....


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Totally off topic, but hey, it's my thread and I am good with it. Have several interests so far, now we will see who comes. 

My riding trainer wasn't like that.....when your stirrups get taken away, you learn to sit correctly really fast......LOL


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

OMG carol--mine used to have us put a piece of straw under our knees, no stirrups, then trot to see how long we could maintain that frickin' piece of straw (this was english, so we were posting). a slavedriver, total slavedriver!!

she taught me a lot, but geez, i think it's partly why i'll take a TWH over a "trottin' SOB" any day; i can just kick back, the horse covers ground, and i don't have to post. i've only ever owned one quarter horse who's jog was like silk...he was a good 'un.

but i've always wanted to try a missouri fox trotter just to compare with a TWH as far as gait goes. have you ever ridden one? 

your thread--but if we're gonna talk horses, we should probably start a new one, eh?? and i'll talk horses/cattle til the cows come home!!


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Never a Fox Trotter, but Walkers are fun. And I used to show Paso Finos for a lady in Washington.....had one here before I got the dogs, and used to round up cattle with her....she would go ALL day and then some. 

I sure miss my horses......even though they are out at the family ranch. Would love them to still be here at my house.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Quote: I havent laughed so hard in a long time--you got me good...but I will answer--5'10" and 3 quarters...maybe twice...I think half might be a little much.

I didn't answer right away, and all the closet **** came prancing out to admit that they watched two **** on a mountain, trying to ruin cowboy movies forever. 

I actually met RuPaul at a night club. That ****er is tall, and a little frightening. Taps you on the shoulder over the bar tall. Yikes. First time I had ever seen a tranny in person. 

All those unanswered *** posts got you guys brave. LOL


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Quote: I havent laughed so hard in a long time--you got me good...but I will answer--5'10" and 3 quarters...maybe twice...I think half might be a little much.
> 
> I didn't answer right away, and all the closet **** came prancing out to admit that they watched two **** on a mountain, trying to ruin cowboy movies forever.
> 
> ...


Haven't seen that movie but every time I head folks talk about it I have to get my "Quigly Down Under" DVD out to get the hair on my neck laying flat again. "SHIVERS"


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

Carol Boche said:


> Never a Fox Trotter, but Walkers are fun. And I used to show Paso Finos for a lady in Washington.....had one here before I got the dogs, and used to round up cattle with her....she would go ALL day and then some.
> 
> I sure miss my horses......even though they are out at the family ranch. Would love them to still be here at my house.


i've seen paso's, but've never been on one--looked like the horse was gaiting and working a lot more than necessary, ie, putting a lot more energy in to it than was required.

was your PF a hard-keeper? the ride looked nice, but geez, the horses (that i saw) were working like crazy and not covering much ground for their effort, seemed to me...

i used to show/groom TWH--they are the sweetest, most jug-headed, mule-eared things in the world, but they're breeding them for a more "attractive" head, i've noticed <eek>. but there's nothing better than (well, almost, lol) being on top of a TWH who's head's just a-noddin', those mule-ears are relaxed and floppin', covering ground....some day when i'm rich i'll get one....


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Can't beat a good working cow horse (working Quarter horse). Second would be an Arabian/Quarter horse :razz: 

BTW, the TWH needs a better looking head. Seen better looking heads on the Merry go round. :razz: :razz: :grin: :wink:


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

bob--sorry to bust your bubble here, but a 1/4 horse (or any variation there-of), IS a "trotting SOB". and i'm old enough (at, what was it---29?..), that i don't want my non-existent butt busted every fricking stride when i can get on top of a TWH and just snuggle my (non-existent) butt into the saddle and take a nap, WHILE covering more miles than your TSOB.

that said, you may take note of the fact that i addressed the jug-headed, mule-eared likeness of the TWH breed. 

HOWEVER, keep in mind the old adage "pretty is as pretty does"; it applies to horses as well as GSD, IMO.

AND, TWH are breeding a bit too much for pretty heads vs natural walking ability.....remind you of anything?


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Bob Scott said:


> Can't beat a good working cow horse (working Quarter horse). Second would be an Arabian/Quarter horse :razz:


I second that....I love mine..real cowy and lots of stamina and spunk. 

Ann, 

The Paso's have three gaits...

Classic Fino (feet moving very fast in a 4 beat lateral gait, not a lot of forward movement) 

Paso Corto (ground covering 4 beat lateral gait, easy on the horse to maintain for long distances)

Paso Largo (the speed gait...still a 4 beat lateral gait with obvious change in stride) 


This one has a good video
http://www.horsechannel.com/horse-exclusives/paso-fino.aspx

This one explains each gait better than I did....LOL
http://www.gaitedhorses.net/BreedArticles/PasoFino2.shtml

Doug's dad has bad hips and gets sore when rounding up cattle, he is 84....a few years ago, before I sold Danza, he rode her. 

Said "next to my cow horse (1/4) she is the best thing I have ridden, I'm not hardly sore and I never bounced once" 
This is coming from a man who refused to watch Gunsmoke because of the big, loose, looked like rough ridin buckskin that "Matt Dillion" rode....said there had to be a better horse for him than that one....heehee

He does know his horses. 

They are a really smooth horse, even if you trot and lope them. They are a spirited, but extremely gentle animal that are really great for small kids. The stallions are wonderful to handle, even around mares.....

All the ones I have been around were easy keepers.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> I actually met RuPaul at a night club. That ****er is tall


 NICE...and "her" legs go all the way up do they?! LOL Oehlsen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
And I won't even ask.................:roll:
Jeff's Ru Seminar, and the bio reads...:twisted::mrgreen:


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

It is hard enough to follow this thread about horses etc, but, some of it causes me to draw a total blank. Who in the heck is this RuPaul you guys keep talking about/

Paso Fina's are parade horses I thought. They walk sideways through the whole parade adorned with silver conchos and fancy saddles and riders wearing big sombreros and Poncho Villa staches.


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Don Turnipseed said:


> It is hard enough to follow this thread about horses etc, but, some of it causes me to draw a total blank. Who in the heck is this RuPaul you guys keep talking about/
> 
> Paso Fina's are parade horses I thought. They walk sideways through the whole parade adorned with silver conchos and fancy saddles and riders wearing big sombreros and Poncho Villa staches.


LMAO.....Don, you are correct....they are fancy parade horses. A little more versatile than that as they are pretty dang good at working cattle too. When I was showing them, I wore some pretty cool stuff....no sombrero or stache though :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

RuPaul.....before AND after Makeup......:wink:
http://rupaul.com/gallery.html

Icky, huh???


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Gaines is still rubbing them out to Ru. LOL


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

So, that what get today's men's interest. Back in my day, we considered Carol Dota as something to talk about. Bob probably remembers her. Now it takes a RuPaul. Damned if the world hasn't changed a bit to much for me. That shit turns my stomach.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Hey, ahem,guys??? I didn't mean to put a damper on talking about things that you like..... carry on. Google Carol Dota and see if she has the same effect on you. If not, I am not going to training around any of you. LOL I'll take real women of any size over that shit. any day over that shit.


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

No damper on it Don...I am just getting ready to take Doug's daughter and baby Taten back to Rapid City tonight......

Should I be scared to Google this woman??? LOL


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Bob Scott said:


> Haven't seen that movie but every time I head folks talk about it I have to get my "Quigly Down Under" DVD out to get the hair on my neck laying flat again. "SHIVERS"


Quigley Down Under is one of my favorite westerns. Especially the line towards the end, where Quigley has been beat to hell and the bad guy sticks a pistol in his belt (he's a long rifle specialist in the movie) while his two cronies provide back up. The bad guy considers himself a fast draw artist. Quigley proceeds to out draw and shoots all three. As the bad guy lays dying in the dirt. Quigley walks up and (referring to the pistol) says, "I said I had no use for one, I didn't say I didn't know how to use it" 
I loved that line


----------



## Steve Strom (May 25, 2008)

Don Turnipseed said:


> Hey, ahem,guys??? I didn't mean to put a damper on talking about things that you like..... carry on. Google Carol Dota and see if she has the same effect on you. If not, I am not going to training around any of you. LOL I'll take real women of any size over that shit. any day over that shit.


Doda. Condor club, perfect 36. May be a No. Cal thing Don.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

ann schnerre said:


> bob--sorry to bust your bubble here, but a 1/4 horse (or any variation there-of), IS a "trotting SOB". and i'm old enough (at, what was it---29?..), that i don't want my non-existent butt busted every fricking stride when i can get on top of a TWH and just snuggle my (non-existent) butt into the saddle and take a nap, WHILE covering more miles than your TSOB.
> 
> that said, you may take note of the fact that i addressed the jug-headed, mule-eared likeness of the TWH breed.
> 
> ...


For sure it's a" trotting SOB" but that about movement in one gait. Pretty much what the TWH is all about. Just like the show line GSD's "flying trot". Just don't expect that TWH to make any corners in a hurry. :razz: :wink:

Got me on the "Jug-headed, mule-eared likeness" thing although that "natural walking ability" is about as natural as the GSD "flying trot". 
Like the AKC show line GSD someone probably said "DAMN" That horse has a great looking natural gait". Let's breed to it so we can improve on it". 
:roll: Down hill from there! :-D :razz: :wink:


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Don Turnipseed said:


> So, that what get today's men's interest. Back in my day, we considered Carol Dota as something to talk about. Bob probably remembers her. Now it takes a RuPaul. Damned if the world hasn't changed a bit to much for me. That shit turns my stomach.



Dota was one of the first with artificial errrr...."enlargement" if I recall.
When I was cruzin the Clubs with "dancing ladies" in this area we had Evelyn West with her 100,000 Dollar Treasure Chest. (nobody knew what a million dollars ment then, except on TV :lol: )
Waaaay past her prime in my era. She dern near needed a scaffolding to hold "things" up. It didn't keep us high schoolers from getting our phony IDs to get in there though.:-D:-D:-D


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

So Carol, I guess the stripper pole needs to be installed on stage in the gym. It might be a good attraction........... although gaines might request Rupaul. LOL


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> So Carol, I guess the stripper pole needs to be installed on stage in the gym. It might be a good attraction........... although gaines might request Rupaul. LOL


Jeff, you're the one touched by the Ru..by your own words! 
Killing me Jeff...now what about that bio you're skipping on???? QUALIFICATIONS are better than rubbing out to a video...."I was touched by Ru!!!!!!!!!" JO[-X
I can see this is going to be well worth $200.00.... Cheaper than Burban Street!!! :-o8-[[-( BIO OEHLSEN......Running for an office? Great at side stepping the issue................


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Since you are not showing up, and poorly qualified to judge, I think that the people that have been there at the past seminar learned a lot, and I cannot wait to see the work that they have done. 

Gotta remember you were the moron that thought that stupid handler error counted as "live bites".

There are a lot of people that want to get started in Mondio, and I look forward to helping them. You should show up, but the first time you do some idiot shit like allowing a dog to bite someone in training, you will have to sit the rest of the seminar out. I am not tolerant of stupid shit. Besides, how are you gonna explain all the video we will have ?? I have a feeling that you will be our comedic relief. C'mon out gaines, it is gonna be a good time. =D>=D>=D>=D>


----------



## Al Curbow (Mar 27, 2006)

Howard, why do you care? Not like you're really gonna go , LOL . Got a single video yet??? Maybe a little obedience vid???


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Howard Gaines III said:


> Jeff, you're the one touched by the Ru..by your own words!
> Killing me Jeff...now what about that bio you're skipping on???? QUALIFICATIONS are better than rubbing out to a video...."I was touched by Ru!!!!!!!!!" JO[-X
> I can see this is going to be well worth $200.00.... Cheaper than Burban Street!!! :-o8-[[-( BIO OEHLSEN......Running for an office? Great at side stepping the issue................


SO where is YOUR BIO Howard????? Or since your not teaching, you don't count?


----------



## Jason Hammel (Aug 13, 2009)

Didn't know googling Carol Doda was going to yield nudie pics. Thanks for the clarification Bob I was wondering why her chest looked liked it kept getting bigger.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Carol Boche said:


> SO where is YOUR BIO Howard????? Or since your not teaching, you don't count?


 Carol it's NOT my seminar.....dah!


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Howard Gaines III said:


> Carol it's NOT my seminar.....dah!


I figured you would say this. Do I need to sign a contract stating I won't tell anyone what is in your BIO or what? 

Jeff doesn't need a bio.......you, on the other hand, would. 

Tell you what, I'll let you attend for free, since you obviously have so much interest in what Jeff is about. No better way to find out that to be here and see it yourself. 

We do have a short bus section at the school, so you are more than welcome to attend.


----------



## Maureen A Osborn (Feb 12, 2010)

YOu guys sound like a pip! Gotta go to one of your seminars at some point. If Jeff has one in my neck of the woods(I'm in SE NY) may try to go.


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

nothing personal howard--but carol, that's the section i would normally go to, but if howard's gonna be there, i'll just sleep in the car


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

ann schnerre said:


> nothing personal howard--but carol, that's the section i would normally go to, but if howard's gonna be there, i'll just sleep in the car


No way.....you get the big kids section with us!!! LOL

Howard, what size helmet would you need?


----------

